# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  bulking diet!

## jbess3

I'm looking for help on the best bulking diet! Almost a menu! I have excellent will power and no problems eating what i'm suppose to! wouls sure appreciate some help!

----------


## AcePowerZ

eat 50k cals a day all Mcdonalds. Double woopers and big macs which ever mcdonalds is. Make sure you tell them Extra bread leave the meat off it makes you fat.... then Add 10 packets of sugar/Salt/
Make sure that you use 10 packets of Salt on your Fries also so it gives you the necessary proportions you need to BULK UP!!! After that Wash it down With a nice cold McFrosty? McFlurry with added sugar/chocolate/syrup/and anything else that sounds really wummy to your tummy.
Eat this 6-8 meals a day for a month and never look back.
I guarantee you put on 10 pounds if not 20-30. 
Don't do cardio since your bulking else it just ruins it. 
Have fun and don't forget to donate to the RONALD MCDONALD CHARITY!!!!!

----------


## Matt

> eat 50k cals a day all Mcdonalds. Double woopers and big macs which ever mcdonalds is. Make sure you tell them Extra bread leave the meat off it makes you fat.... then Add 10 packets of sugar/Salt/
> Make sure that you use 10 packets of Salt on your Fries also so it gives you the necessary proportions you need to BULK UP!!! After that Wash it down With a nice cold McFrosty? McFlurry with added sugar/chocolate/syrup/and anything else that sounds really wummy to your tummy.
> Eat this 6-8 meals a day for a month and never look back.
> I guarantee you put on 10 pounds if not 20-30. 
> Don't do cardio since your bulking else it just ruins it. 
> Have fun and don't forget to donate to the RONALD MCDONALD CHARITY!!!!!


I dont know if i should laugh or cry... nice one

----------


## fit4ever180

read the stickies and come up with a propesed diet of what you think would be good and provide a macro breakdown calories/protein/carbs/fat ad your personal stats

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> eat 50k cals a day all Mcdonalds. Double woopers and big macs which ever mcdonalds is. Make sure you tell them Extra bread leave the meat off it makes you fat.... then Add 10 packets of sugar/Salt/
> Make sure that you use 10 packets of Salt on your Fries also so it gives you the necessary proportions you need to BULK UP!!! After that Wash it down With a nice cold McFrosty? McFlurry with added sugar/chocolate/syrup/and anything else that sounds really wummy to your tummy.
> Eat this 6-8 meals a day for a month and never look back.
> I guarantee you put on 10 pounds if not 20-30. 
> Don't do cardio since your bulking else it just ruins it. 
> Have fun and don't forget to donate to the RONALD MCDONALD CHARITY!!!!!


*LMAO* thats wrong! funny as hell but wrong....

----------

